# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  रोज खाने वाले आहार से कम कर सकते हैं वजन

## Krishna

सामान्यत: वजन घटाने के लिए अक्सर लोग डायटिंग करने लगते हैं या खाना छोड़ देते हैं लेकिन इस तरह से आप वजन घटाते नहीं बढ़ा लेते हैं। आपको लगता है कि आपने एक टाइम खाना नहीं खाया जिससे वजन कम हो जाएगा लेकिन अगले ही समय आप भूख लगने के कारण पेट भर के खाते हैं। जरा सोचिए अगर आप हर रोज ऐसा खाना खाएं कि जिससे आपकी फिटनेस बरकरार रहे और वजन भी ना बढ़े।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ना बहुत ही आम समस्या है। ज्यादातर लोग इस समस्या से पार पाने के लिए खाने की हर चीज को ना कहने लगते हैं। पर, कभी भी खाना कम करने से वजन कम नहीं होता। बल्कि ऐसा करने से शरीर में कई विटामिन्स और पोषक तत्वों की कमी हो जाती है, जिसकी वजह से आप बीमार हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

........................................

----------


## Krishna

*टोंड दूध लें*अगर आप दूध लेना चाहती हैं या इससे बने पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहती हैं तो टोंड दूध ही लें। दूध कैल्शियम से भरपूर होता है और हड्डियों के लिए भी अच्छा है। आप चाहें तो लो फैट चीज का सेवन कर सकती हैं। कैल्शियम भी मिलेगा और वजन भी नहीं बढ़ेगा।
*
**फाइबर युक्त आहार*ऐसे भोजन का सेवन करें जिनमें खूब फाइबर हो और जो प्रोटीन का अच्छा स्त्रोत हो। इससे आपको लंबे समय तक भूख नहीं लगेगी और आप स्नैक्स खाने से बचेगें।
*
**नाश्ता ना भूलें*अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो नाश्ते को कभी भी मिस न करें। नाश्ते में आप ओट्स ले सकते हैं। ओट्स आपके ब्लड शुगर को ठीक रखता है और इंसुलिन का स्तर भी सही रखता है जो शरीर में फैट जमा नहीं होने देता। आप इसके साथ दही ले सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*मौसमी फल*हमेशा मौसमी फलों का चुनाव ही करें। सेब , संतरा, कीवी, तरबूज, बेरी आदि लें। सेब में पेक्टिन केमिकल होता है। सेब के साथ - साथ ज्यादातर सभी फलों के छिलकों में पेक्टिन पाया जाता है। यह शरीर पर जमा चर्बी को कम करता है।
*अनाज हैं लाभदायक*मोटे अनाज जैसे ज्वार, बाजरा, रागी आदि में कार्बोहाइड्रेट होते हैं जो पाचन क्रिया के समय ग्लूकोज रिलीज करते हैं। ये आपके रक्त में शुगर लेवर को नियंत्रित रखते हैं। इसके अलावा इन अनाजों में जो फाइबर और विटामिन होता है, वह भी काफी लाभदायक होता है।
*ड्राई फ्रूट्स*अगर आप मेवे लेना चाहती हैं तो सादे ही खाएं। सादे मेवे लेने से आपके शरीर को पर्याप्त मात्रा में प्रोटीन, फैट, खनिज तत्व मिल जाएंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*पानी व तरल पदार्थ*दिन में ज्यादा से ज्यादा पानी व तरल पदार्थ लें। पानी न सिर्फ फैट कम करता है , बल्कि शरीर से टॉक्सिन को भी बाहर निकालता है। खाने के 15 मिनट बाद  एक कप गर्म पानी पीना चाहिए। जब भी पानी पिएं , ठंडे या सादे की बजाय गुनगुने पानी को तरजीह दें।

----------


## garima

आगे ।
बहुत अच्छा लिख रहे है  
आपने बहुत अछि जानकारी दी है सदस्यो को स्वास्थ्य के विषय में।
मैंने आपके कुछ सूत्रो को पढ़ा है

----------

